
New JavaScript Coding School in Boulder, CO - Chess_Pains
http://www.codecraftschool.com
======
tubbzor
Very cool, I'll just plug another web dev school that is just opening a little
bit north in Fort Collins by way of Galvanize
([http://www.galvanize.com/courses/full-stack/fort-
collins/#.V...](http://www.galvanize.com/courses/full-stack/fort-
collins/#.VcJWEPlBngA))

